# What plant is this?



## Ashleyrezka (Sep 11, 2015)

Can someone ID this plant for me? I'm not good at this kind of thing...


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Rotala Rotundifolia.


----------



## Ashleyrezka (Sep 11, 2015)

Thank you!


----------

